# My Maxima's Motorized Amp Rack



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought a Kodak Easy Share C743 7.1 Megapixel Camera, I had been using my LG Wave camera phone for pics and vids(It did the job for a while) but I needed more, I’m still playing w/it and getting used to the functions, so I decided to try it out, I made a small video of my Maxima’s motorized amp rack and an install I did yesterday 

Maxima Motorized Amp Rack http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=E902F42FEDBB3EEE

Team LSR Install http://video.cardomain.com/clip.aspx?key=7CD42BCA2FC4BB80

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/24211


----------

